# Bioshock Infinite



## vampiregenocide (Aug 12, 2010)

> BioShock Infinite is a first-person shooter currently in development at Irrational Games, the studio behind the original BioShock (which sold over 4 million units worldwide). Set in 1912, BioShock Infinite introduces an entirely new narrative and gameplay experience that lifts players out of the familiar confines of Rapture and rockets them to Columbia, an immense city in the sky.
> Former Pinkerton agent Booker DeWitt has been sent to rescue Elizabeth, a young woman imprisoned in Columbia since childhood. Booker develops a relationship with Elizabeth, augmenting his abilities with hers so the pair may escape from a city that is literally falling from the sky. DeWitt must learn to fight foes in high-speed Sky-Line battles, engage in combat both indoors and amongst the clouds, and harness the power of dozens of new weapons and abilities.





Not sure what I think yet. Its definitely a big departure from the last game. I think if they give it a heavy steampunk/clockpunk feel to it then that would be cool. Going from the claustrophobic confines of Rapture to the wide open spaces of Columbia could be cool, but it looks kinda like Shrek with robots. We'll see, I'll probably get it regardless.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks fucking awesome.


----------



## Arminius (Aug 12, 2010)

Laputa meets bioshock. I can dig it


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Aug 12, 2010)

At first I didn't think it would be too good then I heard Irrational was doing it so it's definately in good hands. Although now the "their whoring out the franchise" people have already started to pop their head out.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 12, 2010)

cyberwaste6996 said:


> At first I didn't think it would be too good then I heard Irrational was doing it so it's definately in good hands. Although now the "their whoring out the franchise" people have already started to pop their head out.


 
I believe we're getting Bioshock 3 next year (a direct sequel to the second) as this doesn't come out till 2012, and that game is made by 2K. I'm open to new ideas, as theres only so much Rapture anyone can take, and as long as they remain faithful to the feel of the series then it's all good to me.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks awesome, the trailers for the Bioshock series have always been sick.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Aug 12, 2010)

Just saw this like a minute ago, I'm so pumped!!


----------



## Murmel (Aug 13, 2010)

Bioshock was incredible, I haven't played the second one though. But this looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 13, 2010)

Fall Out 3 Meets UP meets Bioshock. Fuck i NEED this game!

Also why doesn't that dude have any plasmids yo?


----------



## yacker (Aug 13, 2010)

I just think it's a shame they have to milk the bioshock name to get higher sales. I'd say it's pretty obvious this game could use a different name, but if they did that their sales wouldn't be as good as they will be.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 13, 2010)

yacker said:


> I just think it's a shame they have to milk the bioshock name to get higher sales. I'd say it's pretty obvious this game could use a different name, but if they did that their sales wouldn't be as good as they will be.


 
I dunno, I think its just a very different approach. I mean, what do you do after Rapture? It's been blown up, and bar a sequel which we're due next year, theres not much more you can do with it. The logical idea is to take it somewhere completely different, though I do hope they've retaineda lot of what made the series so great.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hopefully they include some replay value with this one. That was my main problem with the first one. You beat it, have all these kick ass powers, and then you lose them all.


----------



## K-Roll (Aug 17, 2010)

to me bioshock was mainly about water and water effects.. the whole gloomy dark atmosphere with moist places, shadows and streaking water (high quality water FXs must i say) thats what totally got me.. and now they transfer it up to the sky.. which is quite shame, i hope it won't be the next microsoft flight simulator


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 17, 2010)

I think the use of light outside of the desert, and good effects in the sky has been widely unused in next gen games, I look forward to this, as good as Bioshock was, the gloom was really too monotonous for me, if this is as good as either 1 or 2, it'll be a solid success.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 17, 2010)

I really like the look of this. After the gloom of Bioshock, it'll be nice to play in an environment that's bright and cheery, but still forebodingly dangerous.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 21, 2010)

New gamapley trailer!


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 21, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> New gamapley trailer!




Holy shit. Im preordering the shit out of this.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 22, 2010)

Whoa, THAT looks way cool.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 22, 2010)

Epic trailer is EPIC!  Looking forward to this one for sure!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 22, 2010)

Irrational Games > *

I dread to think what in-game graphics will be like in 10 years time 

Mind you, this game doesn't come out for another 2 years so that's already 20% of aforementioned time 

I can do maths


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 24, 2010)

I can't imagine next gen graphics, it'll be insane, but the strain on the current gen is showing.

This looks freaking amazing, but that did seem like a hugely scripted gameplay, alot of stuff happening, should be interesting, or a bit too different, either way, I'm sure it'll be a top notch 'sequel'


----------



## Mexi (Sep 24, 2010)

we've come a long way since the days of wolfenstein 3D and DOOM (both of which I played vigorously when they came out)


----------



## Jontain (Sep 24, 2010)

saw this the other day and thought it was really cool that they have taken the story away from Rapture, not that rapture wasnt an amazing game setting which had some really potent story and atmosphere to it, just after Bioshock 2 I think its good they looked for other ideas within this insane world!


----------



## Origin (Sep 24, 2010)

I never played 2 because it just looked like more of the same, and frankly the first was draining enough claustrophobia and monotony-wise. When I saw this all I could think of was if Dark Cloud 2 got down to business instead of screwing around with that whole not-just-killing-a-lot-of-people thing that games do sometimes. Looks good


----------



## Furtive Glance (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 24, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Irrational Games > *
> 
> I dread to think what in-game graphics will be like in 10 years time
> 
> ...


 
They reckon the PS3 has the potential to do graphics near on-par with the CGI in Lord Of The Rings, it just doesn't have the processing power to cope with it, as is often the case.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 24, 2011)

BioShock Infinite preview: Tears in the Sky-line | Joystiq

E3 2011: BioShock Infinite -- Beware the Songbird

This game is going to be better than Bioshock, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Rock4ever (May 24, 2011)

Imo, the 1st one seemed too hard. Too often I'd f up an event or encounter while blowing all my ammo while getting myself killed, and have to do it all over again without the ammo I had. I really don't understand design decisions like that.


----------



## Kryss (May 25, 2011)

holy crap. that is insanely awesome looking. my prediction this game sells like mad crazy after seeing that.


----------



## The Reverend (May 25, 2011)

I'm playing this game straight-through. Nothing will stop me. I'm going to buy some fucking adult diapers, and I'm going to put my microwave in my room, with Hot Pockets stacked on top, and a few 2 liters of Pepsi, and I'm going to play through this game in one sitting.

To me, Bioshock is about two things: The themes, and the mood. If they can nail the that foreboding feeling you had in Bioshock when you were exploring the city, but in such a seemingly cheery setting, they'll accomplish something that no games and (to my knowledge) no movies have done. I'm a bit concerned with the concept of having a partner, though. As we saw in RE5, even a computer-controlled partner is enough to make you feel more brave than you'd feel if you were alone. Not to mention the fact that AI partners are generally useless, too.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 25, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> I'm playing this game straight-through. Nothing will stop me. I'm going to buy some fucking adult diapers, and I'm going to put my microwave in my room, with Hot Pockets stacked on top, and a few 2 liters of Pepsi, and I'm going to play through this game in one sitting.
> 
> To me, Bioshock is about two things: The themes, and the mood. If they can nail the that foreboding feeling you had in Bioshock when you were exploring the city, but in such a seemingly cheery setting, they'll accomplish something that no games and (to my knowledge) no movies have done. I'm a bit concerned with the concept of having a partner, though. As we saw in RE5, even a computer-controlled partner is enough to make you feel more brave than you'd feel if you were alone. Not to mention the fact that AI partners are generally useless, too.



I'm not bothered at all, Irrational know exactly what they're doing.


----------



## Dead Undead (May 26, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> I'm playing this game straight-through. Nothing will stop me. I'm going to buy some fucking adult diapers, and I'm going to put my microwave in my room, with Hot Pockets stacked on top, and a few 2 liters of Pepsi, and I'm going to play through this game in one sitting.
> 
> To me, Bioshock is about two things: The themes, and the mood. If they can nail the that foreboding feeling you had in Bioshock when you were exploring the city, but in such a seemingly cheery setting, they'll accomplish something that no games and (to my knowledge) no movies have done. I'm a bit concerned with the concept of having a partner, though. As we saw in RE5, even a computer-controlled partner is enough to make you feel more brave than you'd feel if you were alone. Not to mention the fact that AI partners are generally useless, too.



I'd rather starve myself than eat a bunch of hot pockets.

This was my concern about the game as well. The AI had best be fucking amazing or it will ruin it for me. AI is the biggest weak point for most games I see. This looks pretty solid though.
Other than my concerns about AI, it looks fucking epic. Can't wait for it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 17, 2012)

Fucking. Awesome.


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 17, 2012)

i loved bioshock 1 & 2 but im going to miss the creepy underwater atmosphere  this game looks pretty sweet though but from what i've seen it doesn't seem as scary as the others


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 17, 2012)

AntoneBigsby said:


> i loved bioshock 1 & 2 but im going to miss the creepy underwater atmosphere  this game looks pretty sweet though but from what i've seen it doesn't seem as scary as the others



Are you kidding? It looks way scarier than BioShock 2 to me...


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 17, 2012)

i think its just cause im deathly afraid of the ocean


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 17, 2012)

As cool as this looks, I'm concerned about the combat system. I really hated having to switch between powers and guns to kill just about everything in Bioshock 1. 

I know it would be silly to have it go all one way or the other but I just didn't feel like they quite got the balance right in the first game.


----------



## beneharris (Apr 18, 2012)

is it just me, or does this seem like a game that is either never going to get released, or will end up sucking. i mean, there seems to be new news on this thing every minute. i've sort of lost track of all of it.

it looks fricking sweet nonetheless and i'll play it, and love it, but come on guys.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 18, 2012)

beneharris said:


> is it just me, or does this seem like a game that is either never going to get released, or will end up sucking. i mean, there seems to be new news on this thing every minute. i've sort of lost track of all of it.
> 
> it looks fricking sweet nonetheless and i'll play it, and love it, but come on guys.



Not sure what you're getting at dude?


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 18, 2012)

beneharris said:


> is it just me, or does this seem like a game that is either never going to get released, or will end up sucking. i mean, there seems to be new news on this thing every minute. i've sort of lost track of all of it.
> 
> it looks fricking sweet nonetheless and i'll play it, and love it, but come on guys.



Well since there are recent updates, I don't think it will never get released. End up sucking.... hard to say until it comes out. It does, however, seem like they're putting a LOT of thought into the game which usually means a better end product... hence the delays on releasing it and releasing updated vids of the game in progress. Personally I think it's going to be kickass and I can't wait to play it!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 18, 2012)

I guess it's such a big departure from the last two, they're looking to get an idea of how fans are receiving the changes by releasing a lot of gameplay videos and stuff. Just like 343 are doing with Halo 4. It's better to ease fans into it rather than drop a new, different game into their laps. We all know how gamers respond to change.


----------



## beneharris (Apr 18, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Not sure what you're getting at dude?



i guess i just mean that there seems to have been SO much coverage on so many websites, that its really hard not to lose track of what is happening with it. maybe i'm the only one who thinks that


----------



## Rock4ever (May 9, 2012)

Game has been delayed to fucking 2013.


----------



## Xaios (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, saw that this morning, definitely sucks.


----------



## Pav (May 10, 2012)

This game looks awesome. As much as I loved the first two, I think it's about time they change up the environment and branch out from the underwater civilization they laid out over the past two games. Assuming this doesn't turn into the next Duke Nukem Forever, I'm excited.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 10, 2012)

Rock4ever said:


> Game has been delayed to fucking 2013.


----------



## Rock4ever (May 10, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


>



 Haha that sums it up perfectly.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 10, 2012)

Rock4ever said:


> Game has been delayed to fucking 2013.



GOOD. I don't want the game to come out sooner, I just want it to be as good as it can possibly be. Smart move by Irrational.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 10, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> GOOD. I don't want the game to come out sooner, I just want it to be as good as it can possibly be. Smart move by Irrational.



I'm also okay with it, as long as when it DOES come out it is good. And as long as they don't pull a Duke Nukem Forever....


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 10, 2012)

There's no doubt in my mind it'll be amazing.


----------



## Rock4ever (May 10, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> GOOD. I don't want the game to come out sooner, I just want it to be as good as it can possibly be. Smart move by Irrational.



Ya great. I want it to be good too. Issue for me is this is currently the ONLY game I'm looking forward to after Diablo 3. I'm sure more releases will get confirmed for later this year at E3- and I'm hoping GTA5 is one of them, but I cannot get psyched over what has currently been confirmed- even Halo 4 or AC3


----------



## 7thstringofa7thstring (May 10, 2012)

Pav said:


> This game looks awesome. As much as I loved the first two, I think it's about time they change up the environment and branch out from the underwater civilization they laid out over the past two games. *Assuming this doesn't turn into the next Duke Nukem Forever*, I'm excited.



A twelve year long development cycle and the downloadable content was better than the main game? 

Don't think that will be the case with this one.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Somnium (Oct 27, 2012)

As much as I love Rapture and hate to bid it farewell, this game looks amazing. The first Bioshock is probs my all-time favorite game, probably played through it like 5-8 times. I wish the limited edition didn't have me paying $70 for a statue though.


----------



## Mexi (Dec 19, 2012)

First 5 min of gameplay **spoilers**
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy6IEibAl1I&list=UUKy1dAqELo0zrOtPkf0eTMw&index


----------



## Xaios (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, the reviews are pouring in. After 40 reviews, it has a score of 96 on Metacritic, which is pretty damn glowing.



Spoiler



Apparently "the twist" in this game makes the "would you kindly" moment in Bioshock pale by comparison. I'm anxious to know what it is (I still don't).


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm fucking broke I guess I'll wait until it's available for rental...


----------



## Chrisjd (Mar 26, 2013)

picking up my pre-order tonight from Best Buy.


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 26, 2013)

Fuck I forgot to turn my PC on so it could finish downloading on steam while I'm at work.


----------



## devolutionary (Mar 26, 2013)

So... fucking... GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!! AAAAARGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH *splodes everywhere*

God damn it's good.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 26, 2013)

This game is damn good.


----------



## Mendez (Mar 26, 2013)

Just bought it for my brother, I will play it when he's off at school though. Saw a bit of the gameplay and so far it looked great, I really like that the main character talks and has his own personality already. Getting a lil tired of the silent hero.


----------



## hairychris (Mar 27, 2013)

Will wait until cheaper. If I hadn't already had the bonus games from Steam pre-order I would have hit it up early.


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 27, 2013)

When it drops to about 40-35 range, I'll scoop it. The graphics look crisp, the gun play looks tight. The setting in a few clips reminded of the Vegas Strip in Fallout: New Vegas, except much more defined. Game looks sick so far and it's getting extremely high praise.


----------



## MFB (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm about an hour into it and it feels different from 1/2 but still in the Bioshock family. The music is hilarious as its all barbershop quartets and the environments look great. Requires some suspension of disbelief moreso than the originals what with the logistics of a floating city in the early 1900s but its a video game, who cares


----------



## wankerness (Mar 28, 2013)

Finished Bioshock Infinite. The gameplay is fun and I loved it until the last 25 minutes or so when it really got annoying with the ridiculous plot. The first one had too much unskippable dialogue by the end but it was nothing compared to the last 25 minutes of this game. I will give it points for audacity but it's sort of like something that would have been created by the writers of LOST. 

BRIEF DESCRIPTION FOR THOSE WHO DON'T CARE ABOUT SPOILERS:



Spoiler



Your character and the main villain are the same person in different multiverses. The entire game is spent learning about this concept and it leads up to a finale where you get drowned at the moment of your baptism (one of the only CONSTANTS in the multiverse) by several different versions of your daughter, Elizabeth and thus both your character in the game and the bad guy never exist. So, yeah, I'm sure it's going to receive tons of rage from people that don't fully understand the game's plot and go "WTF WUT ABOUT DA UNIVERSES WHERE HE DOESN'T EVEN GET BAPTIZED" and then plenty more MEHs from people like me who are just like "oh jesus why does it have to be so complicated?!"



Gameplaywise, not much to complain about. They did away with the first aid kits and syringes from the original and kept the dual wielding powers/weapons from 2, now combat's a little more interesting cause you have to actually watch your health. Your only real means of healing other than picking stuff up is hoping your companion feeds you a health pack right before you die, but that tends to only happen once a "battle" (the game's set up with you having to fight off around 20 guys at a time usually that all sort of attack together as opposed to 1/2 where it was just random dudes all over the levels). She can also port in a bunch of health packs in some fights, but these "nodes" for stuff she can teleport in are all preordained and many combat areas don't have them. Oh, and there's some item you can get that heals you if you do a melee finisher on a guy to kill them, but the further you get into the game the less frequently you really get the chance to do those. 

The plasmids are now called vigors and they bothered to try and come up with mostly new ones, the only ones that really felt like they had been done before were the hypnotize one and the standard electro-bolt. The lifting one (bronco?) and the one that can pull 3 enemies to you from great range when upgraded (leviathan I think it was called) and then the upgraded version of the fire grenades were what I used most of the time. The charge one probably has potential but I never really screwed around with it, same with the shield one. I have heard that on xbox you are stuck setting two of them to favorites and having to pause the game to select others, on PC all of them are hotkeyed with the numbers, so if you're on console it sounds like it might be a pain in the ass.

There are way too many guns considering how little variety they have. They're all pretty bland and function about how you'd expect. I mainly used the shotgun, machine gun, and "volley gun" with the sniper where applicable. Only being able to carry 2 ala Duke Nukem Forever was somewhat annoying, but at least you still keep all the ammo. That made me not really test out half the weapons late in the game since the early weapons were all fully upgraded by that point and it was too risky to go into combat without two weapons you know aren't terrible. 

Enemies are blander than they are in the original IMO, but since you're fighting lots of them at once you don't really notice cause combat is so frenetic. The last battle in particular is great. I like the way you can jump onto the rails during the fight and then really quickly line up an aerial attack and instantly kill weak enemies, it sorta reminds me of the combat in Batman: Arkham City in that regard.

So yeah. Good game, but I went out of my way to explore everything I could find and still finished it in about 11 hours so it's kinda short for a 60 dollar game. I don't regret buying it, though. Very beautiful graphics on PC and it came with bioshock 1, XCOM and Civ 5 all for 46 bucks so hey.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 28, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Well, the reviews are pouring in. After 40 reviews, it has a score of 96 on Metacritic, which is pretty damn glowing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not really sure what this would be referring to, there weren't really any huge twist moments until the very end of the game IMO. There are plenty of exciting plot developments and whatnot but nothing like that I don't think.


----------



## Pav (Mar 28, 2013)

MFB said:


> Requires some suspension of disbelief moreso than the originals what with the logistics of a floating city in the early 1900s but its a video game, who cares



I'm still trying to work around this I think. Obviously Rapture wasn't based in reality, but there was something about submerging into an undersea city that felt...oddly plausible. Meanwhile, they haven't been as forthcoming with the history and purpose of Columbia, so I'm still running around wondering, "what the hell is all of this? Why is this here? Where did it come from?" I'm assuming it will all be laid out eventually (I'm only 2 or 3 hours in), but the less prominent backstory combined with how bright and cheerful Columbia appears has formed the basis for a world quite far removed from the dark, macabre atmosphere of Rapture.

These are my _very_ early thoughts so far. Keep in mind I'm an explorer anytime a game allows it, and since Columbia is much larger and more "open" feeling than Rapture was, I'm enjoying checking out nooks and crannies. In the 2 or 3 hours I've spent so far, I'm not far beyond the initial "uprising" that takes place when they catch you at the fair. The last thing I remember doing before saying to myself, "oh fuck, it's 5 am and I have to work tomorrow," was killing the Crow-man-thing and taking his ravenous crows vigor.

It's definitely different from the first two, but I'm completely absorbed so far. The gunplay is fucking top-notch.

My one real hang-up so far: I play on PC, and as beautiful as the graphics are, the technical performance is lacking. I have a beefy ass rig that can run Crysis and BF3 cranked up to max, and while I can turn this up as well, my FPS fluctuates dramatically from 30 to 80 depending on what I'm looking at. On top of that, turning on Vertical Sync (what they call "lock framerate") creates a MASSIVE hit in frames per second. All of this with the Unreal Engine 3, which is pushing the line of becoming downright outdated, as good as it can still look. I mean shit, I can play UT3 with everything maxed out and get a stable 80 fps. This is the first and only game I've played so far where DX11 effects seem to bog down your entire system.


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 28, 2013)

Started it up this morning, began fiddling with graphics and control settings then had to poop. That's where I am right now, get with the program colon I've been hanging to play this all week.


----------



## pink freud (Mar 28, 2013)

Bekanor said:


> Started it up this morning, began fiddling with graphics and control settings then had to poop. That's where I am right now, get with the program colon I've been hanging to play this all week.



If there isn't a "Posting while pooping" bachelor frog there damn well needs to be.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 28, 2013)

Pav said:


> I'm still trying to work around this I think. Obviously Rapture wasn't based in reality, but there was something about submerging into an undersea city that felt...oddly plausible. Meanwhile, they haven't been as forthcoming with the history and purpose of Columbia, so I'm still running around wondering, "what the hell is all of this? Why is this here? Where did it come from?" I'm assuming it will all be laid out eventually (I'm only 2 or 3 hours in), but the less prominent backstory combined with how bright and cheerful Columbia appears has formed the basis for a world quite far removed from the dark, macabre atmosphere of Rapture.
> 
> These are my _very_ early thoughts so far. Keep in mind I'm an explorer anytime a game allows it, and since Columbia is much larger and more "open" feeling than Rapture was, I'm enjoying checking out nooks and crannies. In the 2 or 3 hours I've spent so far, I'm not far beyond the initial "uprising" that takes place when they catch you at the fair. The last thing I remember doing before saying to myself, "oh fuck, it's 5 am and I have to work tomorrow," was killing the Crow-man-thing and taking his ravenous crows vigor.
> 
> ...



I had Bioshock Infinite on "high," with everything else left to default and the res at 1920x1080, I didn't try past that, I'm not really even sure if I was using DX10 or 11 (I have a pretty new comp and usually use DX11 when available but was in too much of a hurry to play this game to spend time in the options menu). I sorta noticed fluctuations but the only part of the game that was really pretty bad framerate-wise is when you have to fight the zeppelin about halfway through (you have to take a rail around the back of it and then escape after it blows up). The huge open area combined with the gigantic complex object spamming me with missile volleys made my framerate plummet  Other than that it sounds like something might have been weird with your drivers or something cause i DOUBT my computer's much better than yours!


----------



## Pav (Mar 28, 2013)

Ahhh good call on the drivers. I thought it was odd, the one moment that killed my framerate was at the absolute beginning of the game. You were dropped off at the lighthouse and when you open the door and first enter, there's a lamp on a small table right in front of you. Looking directly at the lighting effects of the lamp made my framerate plummet from 80 to 20. Looking around large open areas doesn't do much, neither does having numerous people/enemies on screen at once. Turns out there was a driver update three days ago so I'll install that and see how it runs.


----------



## MFB (Apr 1, 2013)

Beat it last night on Medium/Normal and ended with 32/50 achievements since I didn't use all of the guns. 

Ending = boner city (IMO anyways)


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Apr 1, 2013)

Pav said:


> Ahhh good call on the drivers. I thought it was odd, the one moment that killed my framerate was at the absolute beginning of the game. You were dropped off at the lighthouse and when you open the door and first enter, there's a lamp on a small table right in front of you. Looking directly at the lighting effects of the lamp made my framerate plummet from 80 to 20. Looking around large open areas doesn't do much, neither does having numerous people/enemies on screen at once. Turns out there was a driver update three days ago so I'll install that and see how it runs.


I downloaded some nVidia drivers before playing the game that supposedly improved the game's performance, but I got those same frame drops you did at the spot you're describing. I found that particularly annoying, but it didn't really bog down the experience overall.

I finished the game yesterday and it's really one of the first times that a game has made me think for so long after finishing it. I had to look online to get an understanding of what happened at the end because the ending as a whole was pretty overwhelming IMO. I think I have a pretty decent understanding of it now. Can't wait for the DLC to see if it advances the plot further or explains the events in more detail.


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 1, 2013)

Just finished it and my brain is full of wtf.


Spoiler



The Luteces are insane - all the "don't pick #77, flip a coin, does he row?" stuff from earlier in the game makes far more sense with the multiverse - you are their plan to un-fuck the cosmos - stuff, but still, argh, multiverse wtf. I need to play it again, now.


----------



## MFB (Apr 2, 2013)

Spoiler



I actually loved the Luteces and their ...quirks to be honest. I expected Elizabeth to be their child and all the experiments they were doing affected her genes hence why she could open tears; which is actually never explained now that I think of it.

The one thing that DOES annoy me (or perhaps make me go "Really?" is the idea that right after he gets the notice saying "Don't bet on #77" he pulls it on the first one and sticks with it. Like, he doesn't even remember or think about the note at all and is just like "Yeah, this one seems right."


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 2, 2013)

MFB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I just put this one together now regarding the tear ability. I'm replaying the game on 1999 mode 'cause I'm a sucker for punishment, and I've just got to Monument Island. There's a voxophone you find just before you crash through the ceiling from Rosalind Lutece - it essentially goes "it's not what she is, but what she is not. Some small part of her remains where she is from. Apparently the universe doesn't like that." That small part of her is her little finger, from where Booker tries to grab her back off the Luteces and Comstock (in the ending sequence, circa 1894ish). Being physically in two universes at the same time = PHENOMENAL COSMIC POWER?


----------



## Orsinium (Apr 3, 2013)

I also finished it the story, setting, and technical aspects of the game are all stellar but god damn the gameplay gets pretty bland. This game would be the best game ever if they made the enemies more interesting and gave you powers and guns that actually did something. Also return to sender breaks the game so don't use it if you want somewhat of a challenge. Anyways if you are a fan of a great story, graphics, even sound (I was very impressed with the sound in this game the barbershop beach boys at the beginning was great) pick this up but don't expect too much gameplay wise.

EDIT: Also this is just my opinion so don't neg reg me! But there are definitely better shooters out there.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 4, 2013)

This is one of the best games I've ever played.


----------



## HanSulu (Apr 4, 2013)

I absolutely LOVED this game!!!


----------



## ferret (Apr 7, 2013)

Very solid game, glad to have had another Bioshock to run through. Art direction is great, story was fun, and the character banter was top notch.


----------



## kevdes93 (Apr 9, 2013)

i just finished it. as the credits rolled i just kinda sat and stared. i need to play it again to fully grasp everything; as my head is still spinning.


----------



## aikupu (Apr 10, 2013)

Friend of mine said this game has one of the best storyline and gameplay ever. And he is one crazy ass gamer too.


----------



## kamello (Apr 11, 2013)

Can I understand it without playing Bioshock 1 and 2?

I played a goooood chunk of 1 though, I stop playing around the Arcadia chapter


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 11, 2013)

kamello said:


> Can I understand it without playing Bioshock 1 and 2?
> 
> I played a goooood chunk of 1 though, I stop playing around the Arcadia chapter



Yes, it's not a sequel. It's just like you can play Bioshock without having played System Shock 1 or 2. Similar themes, similar gameplay, different stories.


----------



## MFB (Apr 11, 2013)

Spoiler



So I never even thought about it when I first saw it in game, but during the parade when you first visit Columbia, the angel visits Booker immediately after the battle of Wounded Knee and I think this is also said on one of Comstock's voxophone tapes. I know he questions coming out of the baptism and being both saint and sinner, which is also another clue if you replay it. So many little things that add up over time when you compare what he says to what Booker says.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 18, 2013)

Just beat the game and my brain feels like it just melted.


----------



## piggins411 (Apr 20, 2013)

Game finished. Infini-boner achieved


----------



## devolutionary (Apr 21, 2013)

Ending - Called it. No really. I was piecing together events, the odds, the chances, the... well, you know. It all fell in to place as I expected, and the question Comstock asked Elizabeth towards the end, as soon as it was asked I smiled and knew precisely how that happened too. And yes, I am fucking bragging! Everyone is so WTF and I'm all "Everything turned out exactly how I wanted it too... awesome"


----------



## MFB (Apr 21, 2013)

devolutionary said:


> Ending - Called it. No really. I was piecing together events, the odds, the chances, the... well, you know. It all fell in to place as I expected, and the question Comstock asked Elizabeth towards the end, as soon as it was asked I smiled and knew precisely how that happened too. And yes, I am fucking bragging! Everyone is so WTF and I'm all "Everything turned out exactly how I wanted it too... awesome"





Spoiler



There's one thing you can call easily which is the Elizabeth being his daughter thing, since as you go on their relationship changes and he cares for his far more than for just "wiping away his debt" but I'm sure can't figure out why. But to predict that Booker = Comstock? No way, I don't see anyone making that call, nor the fact that to prevent all of this, Elizabeth kills you. Predicting part of the ending? Yes, but to predict all the parts that went along with it? Nay nay.


----------



## devolutionary (Apr 21, 2013)

MFB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> There's one thing you can call easily which is the Elizabeth being his daughter thing, since as you go on their relationship changes and he cares for his far more than for just "wiping away his debt" but I'm sure can't figure out why. But to predict that Booker = Comstock? No way, I don't see anyone making that call, nor the fact that to prevent all of this, Elizabeth kills you. Predicting part of the ending? Yes, but to predict all the parts that went along with it? Nay nay.



Nope, I really did.



Spoiler



First hint was the familiarity and intimate knowledge Comstock had on Booker. Their first conversation was littered with it, more so than I believed possible simply by having access to multiversal technology of that nature. It was -too- intimate and detailed in nature. Second was the disjoint between recollections of Wounded Knee - Comstock wasn't there, Comstock was there, Comstock didn't do this, Comstock did do this. Some wrote this off no doubt as Comstock misappropriating the events for his own purposes, but I didn't write that off until proven otherwise. Everything has a seed of truth. Third was the entire theme of rebirth throughout the entire game, including the change of clothes Elizabeth had half way through. Fourth, it's a multiverse story, which was clear to me as soon as there was the Heads/Tails coin toss at the start, which also matched up with various elements of the Lutece's conversation on the rowboat, not to mention the lighthouse being the lighthouse. There were a lot of hints throughout, and it just made sense that Comstock was Dewitt to me. The missing part of Elizabeth's finger I derived from the nature of tears in fiction of this sort and also from watching so very much sci-fi in my time (Stargate being the prime example of what happens when a part of your body is outside of a portal when it closes). I couldn't predict the solution to the issue, but as soon as she said "Comstock is here" in the final sequences, I knew how he'd have to die. Obviously I couldn't predict everything immediately, since some story elements don't come in to play until later, but the core elements - Comstock/Booker, Elizabeth, rebirth - that I was certain of quite early in the game.


----------



## MFB (Apr 22, 2013)

devolutionary said:


> Nope, I really did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



For me, I chalked up Comstock as the typical 'monologue loving villain' much like those out of a James Bond who know his past and such so him talking about me in detail wasn't too surprising. However, replaying on Hard mode and just finishing the part with Slade and Battle of Wounded Knee, I do see now how he was able to so accurately say he was there while he was there - _as Booker DeWitt_ - not Father Comstock. The finger thing I had assumed was a birth defect that she wasn't proud of and chose to cover up. Can't of accurate, but not 100%.


----------



## DrJazz (Apr 24, 2013)

This game... Oh my.
Just finished it, and I'm blown away. The storytelling is brilliant, the atmosphere is flawless. 
But this game felt more "art" than game to me (which is good). The combat could've been more engaging, but it still was fun to discover new ways to use your environment. Figthing on the aerial rails, though, was quite a rush. Especially shotgunning people going your way at full speed.

Verdict : a beautiful, brilliant, well-crafted piece of art that will get you thinking about all the implications and ramifications of the storyline. A good gameplay that, while not being the core-focus of the game, will still keep the player entertained for the duration of the playthough(s).

This is a game that you buy for the whole package : sound, aesthetics, characters, plot. It's probably the best storyline I've ever encountered in a game, and while I enjoyed the sheer fun of filling stuff with bullets and, alternatively, crows, what kept me hooked was this feeling of "Oh crap, what's coming next?" and the mind-blowing attention to details.

So, all in all, if you're not jumping aboard, you are seriously missing out. It's a short game (took me 13 hours on normal), but filled with delicious storytelling. This game will play mindgames, but they are well thought out, and chances are you won't notice them all. I was talking with a friend and we were comparing our experiences, and we both had noticed different ways the game was toying with you that the other hadn't even noticed.

And concerning the ending : When the credits rolled in (and BTW, there is a special ending after the credits that you do not want to miss out on. It brings closure, yet opens up a lot of questions/reflexions), I was floored with all the implications, not only for the characters but also for your relationship, as a gamer, with your characters. This is a game that keeps on giving.


----------



## Philligan (Apr 25, 2013)

DrJazz said:


> So, all in all, if you're not jumping aboard, you are seriously missing out. It's a short game (took me 13 hours on normal), but filled with delicious storytelling. This game will play mindgames, but they are well thought out, and chances are you won't notice them all. I was talking with a friend and we were comparing our experiences, and we both had noticed different ways the game was toying with you that the other hadn't even noticed.



Definitely play it through again  there's so much stuff to find, like those voxophones that tell backstory, or gear and powerups and stuff. I'm pretty bad for exploring everything I can, but it took me around 20 hours to play through. There's a lot going on pretty much everywhere  not to mention, the extra money Elizabeth finds comes in handy 

Have you played the first one? It kinda sounds like you haven't, so if that's the case, get on that, because it's also insanely awesome.


----------



## DrJazz (Apr 25, 2013)

Philligan said:


> Definitely play it through again  there's so much stuff to find, like those voxophones that tell backstory, or gear and powerups and stuff. I'm pretty bad for exploring everything I can, but it took me around 20 hours to play through. There's a lot going on pretty much everywhere  not to mention, the extra money Elizabeth finds comes in handy
> 
> Have you played the first one? It kinda sounds like you haven't, so if that's the case, get on that, because it's also insanely awesome.



Yeah, I got most of the voxophones (I missed a few because there was one section where I just blasted through without searching, this part of the game felt way uncomfortable to me.) but there are some ciphers I missed. I'll probably give it another playthrough at some point, when I'll need to relive this whole game. And yeah, I always found it funny that Elizabeth would toss you a single coin but your treasury would boost by about 50

I actually played the 1st Bioshock (though I skipped the second, I'll probably get to it at some point), which was quite something as well. I got the same tingly feeling inside with both games, but I think, in the end, I found the ending of Infinite more "conceptually-challenging", and I liked the gameplay a bit more in infinite as well.

I really should revisit Rapture, though. It's been a long while.


----------



## MFB (Apr 26, 2013)

DrJazz said:


> Yeah, I got most of the voxophones (I missed a few because there was one section where I just blasted through without searching, this part of the game felt way uncomfortable to me.) but there are some ciphers I missed. I'll probably give it another playthrough at some point, when I'll need to relive this whole game. And yeah, I always found it funny that Elizabeth would toss you a single coin but your treasury would boost by about 50
> 
> I actually played the 1st Bioshock (though I skipped the second, I'll probably get to it at some point), which was quite something as well. I got the same tingly feeling inside with both games, but I think, in the end, I found the ending of Infinite more "conceptually-challenging", and I liked the gameplay a bit more in infinite as well.
> 
> I really should revisit Rapture, though. It's been a long while.



There's only ...3 actual ciphers and two other things you unlock with keys, so you don't miss out on much but it's enough to miss the achievements


----------



## Mexi (May 9, 2013)

just finished the game and blown away by the ending. I can't help but feel that the magnificence of this game was only hindered by the fact that it was an FPS with fairly derivative mechanics after a while. the story, narrative, atmosphere was all amazing.


----------



## MFB (May 11, 2013)

Man, I didn't think hard mode would get so intense but FUCK some parts of this shit. IF it weren't for Elizabeth I probably would've been dead in the water ages ago.


----------



## Philligan (May 13, 2013)

DrJazz said:


> I actually played the 1st Bioshock (though I skipped the second, I'll probably get to it at some point), which was quite something as well. I got the same tingly feeling inside with both games, but I think, in the end, I found the ending of Infinite more "conceptually-challenging", and I liked the gameplay a bit more in infinite as well.
> 
> I really should revisit Rapture, though. It's been a long while.



2 is good, but not the same IMHO. The gameplay is better in general (having both hands available all the time, hacking is way better, etc) but you can kinda tell it wasn't made by the Irrational. It just didn't get me hooked like 1 and Infinite did. It's still definitely worth playing  just don't expect it to be better than the other two.



MFB said:


> Man, I didn't think hard mode would get so intense but FUCK some parts of this shit. IF it weren't for Elizabeth I probably would've been dead in the water ages ago.



I couldn't do it, I even had to take the final battle down to easy just to get through it


----------



## MFB (May 13, 2013)

I'm at the part with a certain lady, an man, she's being a giant cunt right now


----------



## Bekanor (May 16, 2013)

Just beat it. My fucking brain.


----------



## Mordacain (May 16, 2013)

Bekanor said:


> Just beat it. My fucking brain.



Yep, my brain felt good and fucked when I finished. It was such a good fucking that I had to reload my last save just make sure i hadn't passed out while playing and dreamed it all up.


----------



## Bekanor (May 17, 2013)

Mordacain said:


> Yep, my brain felt good and fucked when I finished. It was such a good fucking that I had to reload my last save just make sure i hadn't passed out while playing and dreamed it all up.



Yup, it's totally fucked. I'm going to make sandwiches with garlic bread.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 23, 2013)

Only just got around to playing and completing this. It's been a while since I played the last two so it's hard to say whether it was better, but I definitely thought the characters were better. Elizabeth is one of the better companions I've had in a game. Very emotive, but not useless. She actually helps you whenyou need it. 

The ending confused the shit out of me, and I had to read up on it to clarify things but I understand now. Depressing, but clever.


----------



## Judge_Dredd (May 28, 2013)

Still have to finish the first bioshock. But this looks amazing! Do I need to play the second to fully understand this one?


----------



## Mexi (May 28, 2013)

not at all, the story is completely new, as are the characters.. In fact, most people tend to write off Bioshock 2 as being inherently inferior to the the first and Infinite.


----------



## Judge_Dredd (May 29, 2013)

Thanks! I'll skip 2 then and jump right to Infinite.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 7, 2013)

This game is goddamned amazing. Thankyou, Irrational Games.


----------



## pink freud (Jun 7, 2013)

I couldn't even play B2, because of whatever protection shit Microsoft implemented with it. If I buy a game off Steam it should work without me having to create some account on a completely different website (as long as it isn't an MMO of course).


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 8, 2013)

I loved Bioshock 2. Thought it was a great sequel.


----------



## Korbain (Jun 9, 2013)

vampiregenocide said:


> I loved Bioshock 2. Thought it was a great sequel.



agreed. What was wrong with bioshock 2?! It did everything the first one did, you just play a bit differently because you're a big daddy lol Bioshock 2 got nothing but praise from what i read/heard...i must be out of the loop here lol


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 9, 2013)

I currently rate them: BioShock Infinite, BioShock, BioShock 2. The latter just felt like an add-on with no new ideas. It wasn't exciting in any way and it couldn't on it's best day stand shoulder to shoulder with the original. Most of Infinite I've thought BioShock was still king but I'm now at a stage where I think this is the best installment in the series and I'll wait to pass judgement until I've given it a second pmaythrough. Irrational Games > *


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 9, 2013)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I currently rate them: BioShock Infinite, BioShock, BioShock 2. The latter just felt like an add-on with no new ideas. It wasn't exciting in any way and it couldn't on it's best day stand shoulder to shoulder with the original. Most of Infinite I've thought BioShock was still king but I'm now at a stage where I think this is the best installment in the series and I'll wait to pass judgement until I've given it a second pmaythrough. Irrational Games > *



 on all points. Infinite is just an utterly amazing experience.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Nov 11, 2013)

Bump

Tomorrow is the release date of the second DLC (included in the season pass) titled "Burial at Sea Pt1" .Yes it's in Rapture and my pants are wet 

I didn't have much luck with the first DLC ("Clash in The Clouds"),as I bought the game used and purchased the Season Pass afterwards.There is a bug where when you've done that the DLC doesn't show up,and you must install the (free) Early Bird add-on pack in order for it to work,but this (official,mind you) "fix" didn't work in my case.


----------



## ayaotd (Nov 11, 2013)

Clash in the Cloud was just like challenges right? Also... Ending discussion in my spoiler tag.



Spoiler



I never got around to post this on here. Did you guys interpret the ending as her drowning him eliminating the possibilities of her having powers and such? That was the only thing that bummed me out about the game. You work hard towards this ending that completely eliminates the game world/awesome character you spent the game with. However, I suppose you are setting her free and giving her a chance to live a normal life?


----------



## Volsung (Nov 12, 2013)

Finished the game about a week ago...then proceeded to play it again. 

All I can say is, work...of...f*cking..._art_! Better than movies. 



Spoiler



As far as the ending, it was kind of a downer but the post credit scene was touching (depending on one's perspective). I can't wait to see where they go with the Burial At Sea DLC. I wonder how deep (if at all) they'll go into the 'multi-verse'. It would also be cool if they delve into what happened to the "main" Elizabeth.


----------



## MFB (Nov 12, 2013)

Volsung said:


> Finished the game about a week ago...then proceeded to play it again.
> 
> All I can say is, work...of...f*cking..._art_! Better than movies.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



See, the things that's weird is that the post-credit scene renders the rest irrelevant because either choice he makes, Booker should end up dying so what's the point of it? Either he becomes Comstock or he remains himself and takes down Comstock, steals Elizabeth back and she kills him. 

Not to mention, if all that happens, since Elizabeth is his daughter, that means if Booker dies then she never lives so how could they possible continue using her if she ceases to exist?


----------



## Volsung (Nov 13, 2013)

MFB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I get what your saying. The whole thing is reminiscent (a little anyway) of Nietzsche's 'Eternal Return' the more I think about it. And yes, the post credit scene is more dramatic rather than logical (when thinking of the 'what if' that they imply).

I guess I'm just one of those cats that likes the 'what if' scenario. 

Thanks for ruining the moment with your _"logic"_ and _"book learnin'"_. I'm going back to Imagination Land. 

Imm--A--Gi-NAAaaa-tiooon.


----------



## Dommak89 (Nov 14, 2013)

If anybody is still lost on the ending then this might be a good article to read: Understanding BioShock Infinite&#8217;s ending | GamesBeat
It makes a lot of sense, though probably isn't the only way to interpret it. But I like it and it leaves me with a lesser "what the ...."-face.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Nov 14, 2013)

Burial at Sea Pt1 is out,finished it.

It's good (although short) ,but don't expect Bioshock 4:Return to Rapture .The DLC is a storyline that fits into the Infinite universe and gameplay.Possibly the best thing they could come up with under the game's main theme.

It leaves you longing for something different that what is presented,mostly because in bioshock 1&2 you're a silent protagonist,so you feel you can be whatever you want to be (kind of like gordon freeman).This sentiment is strongly amplified by the "laissez-faire" mindset of Rapture from its birth.I believe that although I wanted a return to Rapture,the choice of this city I've bonded with for 2 whole games ,isn't ideal under the infinite arc.Rapture's potential has been already proven and hasn't been matched,at least not with the first burial at sea part.Part 2 seems promising though and might fix that last part,judging from the promotional picture of Elizabeth holding a little sister.


Rapture is an eye-candy,although the aesthetics confuse me cause that's the third visualization of Rapture so far.I played bioshock 2 and infinite+burial at sea pt1 on the same gen console (ps3),that's why I say that.At parts it falsely seems to me like a reskin of Columbia,but I think that happens only because they are made in the same bioshock infinite engine,share the same lightning effects ,dimensional proportions etc(compare half life 2 and tf2 if you don't believe me that the latter is important).The amount of work they put shows though,as they had to rebuild rapture from scratch in the infinite engine.Rapture looks at its best,actually.

Gameplay isn't vastly different."New" plasmid is the freezing one,and one new weapon that is cool but you don't get the chance to use it much.You can carry more than 1 weapon at once (horray!),and stealth is more rewarded as ammo is more scarce than the main game (you have more weapons though so it balances).


----------

